# Finally found out



## BrandiCanucks

And my instinct is 5 for 5.

It's another girl.

I'm not as depressed as I expected I would be, but I'm not thrilled and excited either. Honestly, I'm mourning losing another boy. I'm trying to look at pink and purple and girly and just can't get excited.


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Sorry to hear, :hugs:


----------



## Misscalais

Sorry to hear you didn't get your son. Congratulations on a healthy little girl. :hugs:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Thank you. She will be loved and pampered. At least I know, based on my pattern, that if I can convince my donor for another one, it'll be a boy lol


----------

